# Fruit Gravy



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

One large Cool Whip container
One large instant vanilla pudding
1/2 cup milk
1/4 liquour (like kahlua).
Mix well and refrigerate.
Better to make the day before.

Serve with assorted cut up fruit and use as dip.


----------

